# slosh 20 vs 30



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Trying to decide on a slosh 20 or 30. I am getting a diawa emblem 10 or 11 ft'er and need to know which reel to buy. is the 20 too small for surf fishing? I will also be switching it to a boat rod when out cobia fishing. Thanks in advance for the advice.

todd


----------



## cant throw (Jun 24, 2003)

i would go with the 30. if you can throw well you will dump almost all the line off the 20. and if a big fish desides to run you will never see him. just my opinion. it all depends on what your fishing for and how well you can throw.

good luck


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

> if you can throw well you will dump almost all the line off the 20.


What?!!?? 300+ of 17# on a slosh 20. I'd like to see that.

I've got both the 20SHV and 30SHV and the 20 matches good on the 10' Tica. I have the 30 on the 12' Tica. If you're after big drummies, I'd suggest the 30 (and a bigger rod). If you'll be using it for throwing metal, the 20 is easier to level on the retrieve.
I also swap my 20 and put it on my boat rod (7' Beefstick). But a levelwind on a trolling/boat rod is much better (IMHO).


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*slosh 20*

All I use is 20's. They will outcast a 30 and hold 300 yards of 20 lb gami. I have caught some big fish on it. As far as dumping the spool on a cast while fishing all I can say is most of the guys I see can't cast a bunker head 75 yards. On my 20 that leaves about 225 yards on the spool.Go with the 20.The 30 is a great reel . IT has a strong following,and for good reason. A lot of great fisherman I know use it.I have used them.Even if you get a 30 you will be happy with it.The best fisherman, and best caster I know uses a 525 mag penn,even for cobia in the surf.Reels like the 20 and 525 work really well on big sticks like zziplex and purglas or even 1508 or 09 allstars, You can get on top of the spool better. There are a lot of great reels out there. Try them all and see what you like.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

*Thanks guys*

The 20 it will be... 

(now it is just getting it past my wife)


----------



## cant throw (Jun 24, 2003)

sorry guys i was just stating my opinion. the 20 does not suit my needs. i throw the 30 on a allstar 15 09. which will dump ALMOST all the line off. and like i said if your fishing for drum the 20 will be cutting in close. ide rather have the extra line just in case. but if your throwing meatal def. go with the 20.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The only difference between the 20 and 30 is the reel size the 30 will hold much moe line than the 30 will.

Rick


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I have the Slosh30,and I think I have finally tamed that animal!

If I would do things over again,I woulda got the 20....only due to the size.I aint no distance caster,but I can get at least 125 yards on the 30,and with the 20....I think with the smaller frame,I may get a lil bit longer cast.


But with that said,I am lusting for the Avet 5.1 SX.
It can almost hold 300 yards of 16 lb test!and the frame is smaller than the slosh20!Man I saw one @ OE2,yesterday,and I am still drooling.Was have my uncle order me 1 for X'mas,but got a new cell phone instead.....

But with that said,I just got a new 525 mag,fer X'mas.....and just freshly sp[ooledwith 17 lbs suffix tritanum....any one interested?.....


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

I have been reading about the avet for a while, I looked at one sat at lighthouse and it is just too fast for me. freespool spin was like 45 second and up. I would have to take stock in line companies jsut to brake even from all the birdnests. 

it is one of the best looking and constructed reels for under 200 bucks though. would consider it for trolling if it fit in my price range.

todd


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Yeah-that dissapointed me too,I started a thread on the distance casting board,regarding magging the Avet-But Tim @ OE2 showed me how to tune the reel...so you can adjust the freespool.

I dunno maybe It looks like candy.......


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*525 mag*

Hey Nserch4drum are you selling the 525? If so how much?


----------

